
I failed to learn programming once, next time I won’t - ermal
http://www.ebloggers.net/failed-learn-programming-next-time-wont/
======
sharemywin
I think the biggest mistake I see people do(especially early on) is to code to
much before they run the program and see how reacts. if you have a piece of
complicated code make it a function/method and put it in a test program.

